# Clean Your Mind! It's dirty.



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

40 years from now, we will have a new video, changing a third of these truths, so look forward to an update!


----------



## Nakamura (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh god, i'm a physics university student and i still learned a lot. How can there be so much b.shit around? (I can finally drink without feeling bad about my poor neurons, yay!).


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Razare said:


> 40 years from now, we will have a new video, changing a third of these truths, so look forward to an update!


Cleaning my mind? Because it's dirty with science... Okay! So, we should climb trees and throw feces at each other. Because, unlike religious teachings, scientific progress is capable of correcting itself to improve our perspective... I'm feeling dirty every time they make me understand something better and better. Stop filling our minds with wrong stuff! Jeez!


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

yet another intj said:


> Cleaning my mind? Because it's dirty with science... Okay! So, we should climb trees and throw feces at each other. Because, unlike religious teachings, scientific progress is capable of correcting itself to improve our perspective... I'm feeling dirty every time they make me understand something better and better. Stop filling our minds with wrong stuff! Jeez!


Religion can improve its perspective too. God can't but religion can.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you that was fun.

I'm amused those arrogant and condescending Athiest who _preach _ that are too logical to buy into religion. For these people science is their religion because they'll believe anything written in a scientific magazine no matter how ridiculous " It's not ridiculous! science said so!" 

Just like the bible.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Razare said:


> Religion can improve its perspective too. God can't but religion can.


I noticed.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Actually, alcohol can be a contributing factor into killing brain cells. If you (for example) take a shot of hard liquor, it's going to temporarily take your breath away, depriving your brain of oxygen. If you deprive the brain of oxygen, you can either kill or significantly reduce the stimulation of brain cells. This isn't to say you'll damage your brain from just a few shots. If you accumulate this habit, however, the build up of brief periods of very little oxygen WILL cost you valuable brain cells in the end.

Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Nator said:


> Actually, alcohol can be a contributing factor into killing brain cells. If you (for example) take a shot of hard liquor, it's going to temporarily take your breath away, depriving your brain of oxygen. If you deprive the brain of oxygen, you can either kill or significantly reduce the stimulation of brain cells. This isn't to say you'll damage your brain from just a few shots. If you accumulate this habit, however, the build up of brief periods of very little oxygen WILL cost you valuable brain cells in the end.
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out.


I breathe pretty shallowly most of the time. Am I making myself dumber?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Well it's pretty stupid to take offense at such a thing so, yeah, probably.


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

He's wrong about the brontosaurus
The Brontosaurus Is Back - Scientific American


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Nator said:


> If you (for example) take a shot of hard liquor, it's going to temporarily take your breath away


It's "going to", or "it may"?
I don't think I've ever lost my breath due to drinking hard liquor. Does that mean I'm immune to losing brain cells from alcohol? :shocked:


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> I breathe pretty shallowly most of the time. Am I making myself dumber?


Depends on - are you a mouth breather?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Swede said:


> Depends on - are you a mouth breather?


Yeh, what's it to ye?


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> Yeh, what's it to ye?


Then it's probably making you dumber. Or at least I'd say that most people will think that you aren't especially bright.

Don't shoot the messenger; I didn't make up the rules. :exterminate:


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Swede said:


> Then it's probably making you dumber. Or at least I'd say that most people will think that you aren't especially bright.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger; I didn't make up the rules. :exterminate:


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


>


That's better. Looking clever!


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

s2theizay said:


> He's wrong about the brontosaurus
> The Brontosaurus Is Back - Scientific American


Thank you.

 We have our first revision!


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I knew almost all of the actual facts he brought up, and the rest were dismissals of patently silly assumptions I've never made.

Do I get a cookie?


----------

